# Kind of FREE Ugly Stik T-Shirt offer



## Decatur (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's the form. You have to pay $8 shipping tho. :roll: 

https://image.basspro.com/images/images2/free-offers/2011ShakespeareT-ShirtOffer.pdf


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2011)

A whole bunch of those offers this year in the basspro catalog.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya, a lot of rebates too. I saw where Berkeley is offering a rebate of up to $15 on a $40 purchase, two allowed per address.


----------



## newcar16 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got the ugly stik long sleeved tee shirt after purchasing the rod. I suppose the rods a good rod for the money. ($30) 
truth is I used it once and went out and bought a St. croix mojo bass. probably give the ugly stik to my son or son-in law if they wanted it. I really like the tee shirt


----------

